# Hopedale Grand Slam



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Yesterday was beautiful weather again but not a lot of tidal movement but it was nota problem for this crew from the Mandeville LA area. Joel his daughter Lindsay and Kurt and Carol were non stop fishing crew. Things started off great first spot Lindsay and Carol were sling in the trout with the guy?s trying to catch up. Then the tide stopped along with the bite. Got on the troll motor and stayed on it the rest of the day picking up trout and reds along the shoreline. Carol was the BIG FISH catcher of the day with the biggest redfish. We ended up around noon thirty when the 120qt igloo was slam full to the top. We caught fish all day building a full box. Lindsay started things off with the first trout and ended with the last red. This crew was a lot of fun we laughed and cut up all day. All fish caught with shrimp or plastics 18 inches under cork. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">52 TROUT<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">12 REDS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">7 DRUM<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1 Flounder<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURTES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.RatherBe-Fishing.com


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

nice catch. Stockin' up for winter?


----------

